# Chek out this 200 its HOOOOOOOOT



## eplix (Oct 5, 2005)

man i fell in love with this wrx, its got the roof scoop an evrything, i found this picture at Auto-Renegade
if you want more piks of this beast go ther in the modified car section...


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

ummm that's a s15....


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, you fucked up four times. first, you said its a 200. then you said its a wrx, its an S15. you also said there is a roof scoop, wrong again. and finally, i believe your advertising for another forum. anything i missed?


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

how the hell do you miss that??? the name of the car is right next to it?? the wrx is a few cars down... and the wrx isnt that hot, looks like a civic at a glance. i like the 2001 s15 its a nice color, never saw the tails of a s15 before so i guess i learned something from this


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It is a 200SX in AUS.... freakin tools


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

and its a boat


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

well, whatever that other forum is shit anyway. damn pop-ups


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> It is a 200SX in AUS.... freakin tools




_ Idiotttssssssss _ 

Nepolean Dynamite 2005


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Mods: This guy was trolling. I saw similar posts made elsewhere on the forum (one more here and another one in the Skyline section). I've perma-banned his ass. No one crosses the line I make, no one.


----------

